# Free Dining Table Refinish



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It was free for the client, but costly for me. Some years back I R/R'd a laminate kitchen. Brought in all the boxes, countertop, drawers and shelves. Laid a U-Haul pad on the dining room table to place some parts, and supplies. 

When I was done, and carried out what was on the table, there it was, a perfect outline in the finish of the bottom of the lacquer thinner can. The bottom of the can wasn't leaking or wet. 

So, I brought the table to the shop and refinished it. It was an expensive learning experience.












 







.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

oh boy.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> oh boy.


My first words were not that relaxed. It was more like "Oh Sh!t".:yes:












 







.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

What caused it if the can wasn't wet?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TS3660 said:


> What caused it if the can wasn't wet?


It's likely just vapors. I had the same problem with EDC ethylene di-chloride (dichloroethane)...liquid in cans. It's a cement for cast acrylics, like Plexiglas/polycarbonate. About one third of the can would evaporate without being opened. Cap was tight, and I used thread gasket for the cap threads. I had to transfer the stock to glass jars, like a masons jar.












 







.


----------

